# CAR SHOW SACRAMENTO OCT.14TH ∙



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MORE DETAILS TO COME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## novacntrx (Dec 13, 2005)

let's do this!!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

GETTING READY EARLY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 10:00 AM~7649610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I wish it was tomorrow for the kids sake but this benefit will help them go to field trips. Please Car Clubs think of when you throw car shows that schools needs much help with field trips and other events such as school supplies. Share the wealth with your Children's school's. This was Imaginations Car clubs idea, because my son kids which are my Grandchildren, go to this school and other various car clubs children go there also and exotic got involved because hes a old timer that used to go to the schoo,l so thats shows you how old the school is LOL. You know me when it comes to kids my club is always down . So please come out and support the school. I dont care if gabe reads this. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

see you there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 11 2007, 05:56 PM~7670044
> *see you there
> *


THANKS.... IT'S FOR A GOOD CAUSE!   :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Apr 10 2007, 10:24 AM~7658027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As long it's on a Sunday I'll be there to.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 09:40 PM~7672052
> *
> As long it's on a Sunday I'll be  there to.
> *


WE REMEMBERED.. JUST FOR YOU GABE! :biggrin: :biggrin: "NO SATURDAYS"


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 12 2007, 07:36 AM~7674039
> *WE REMEMBERED.. JUST FOR YOU GABE!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: "NO SATURDAYS"
> *


COOL our club will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 11 2007, 08:30 AM~7665885
> *I wish it was tomorrow for the kids sake but this benefit will help them go to field trips. Please Car Clubs think of when you throw car shows that schools needs much help with field trips and other events such as school supplies. Share the wealth with your Children's school's. This was  Imaginations Car clubs idea, because my son kids which are my Grandchildren, go to this school and other various car clubs children go there also and exotic got involved because hes a old timer that used to go to the schoo,l so thats shows you how old the school is LOL. You know me when it comes to kids my club is always down . So please come out and support the school. I dont care if gabe reads this.  LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

love you gabe SOCIOS 4 life. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 12 2007, 07:59 AM~7674160
> *love you gabe SOCIOS 4 life. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
i hope my cousins [eddies parents] will bring down his car for the show. rest in peace eddie gone but not forgotten.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THE GRAND PUBA IS MY BUDDY!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT  NEW PAGE


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

b
t
t
t


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 12 2007, 07:59 AM~7674160
> *love you gabe SOCIOS 4 life. :biggrin:
> *


Well make sure and bring the bikes out too. I think I know some kids that go to that school.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Great cause, much luck with this event :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: support your your local schools because the state is not. without our help the school is limited of feild trips. so next time you wanna throw car show think of the elementatry schools your kids go to. thats my 2 cents for the day i read this in my fortune cookie. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

dumbass!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 22 2007, 09:51 PM~7751819
> *dumbass!
> *


your bey bey daddy.dumdass


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 22 2007, 05:16 PM~7748879
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: support your your local schools because the state is not. without our help the school is limited of feild trips. so next time you wanna throw car show think of the elementatry schools your kids go to. thats my 2 cents for the day i read this in my fortune cookie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

O.K. THIS IS ROLL CALL WHO'S GOING: :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i am.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

"EDDIE MY LOVE'

CHECK OUT LIL EDDIE GETTING DOWN!
HAPPY 18TH B-DAY LIL BRO.... R.I.P. :angel: :angel:


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

I went to Fruitridge .Good looking out manuel, :thumbsup: you're the bomb,:wow: 
Ill be there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingBall_@May 8 2007, 05:53 PM~7862154
> *I went to Fruitridge .Good looking out manuel, :thumbsup: you're the bomb,:wow:
> Ill be there homie :biggrin:
> *


kool i hope to see ya, :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@May 26 2007, 07:55 AM~7982628
> *I will be there
> *


THANKS BRO. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE,


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@May 28 2007, 07:25 AM~7991570
> *THANKS BRO. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE,
> *


Manuel thanks 4 coming out to our show and also 4 showing up early


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@May 28 2007, 08:39 AM~7991806
> *Manuel thanks 4 coming out to our show and also 4 showing up early
> *


HE SAID HE WAS WAITING FOR YOU TO GET THERE....J/K :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

please remember this show is for the kids. this will be a cultural car show so wear your colors wether your mexican --black-- chinese--or alaskan--samoan-and any others. so the people can see how your culture and dresses. we need different cultural vendors.lets show the principal how we can unite and have a good time.


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

isn;t this early.dammmitt.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT! COMING SOON THE A HOOD NEAR YOU....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:uh:


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

Straight lace will be there


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 24 2007, 11:56 PM~8169956
> *Straight lace will be there
> *


thanks bro,


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAIGHTLACE_@Jun 25 2007, 12:56 AM~8169956
> *Straight lace will be there
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPYT1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Gonna be there to support the kids and the clubs. Keep make'in moves!!!
You cain't beat the Bully, I Bully the beat!!!!
www.myspace.com/heatbullies.com


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CONGRATS LIL BRO ON YOUR WIN! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope to see eddies car in sacramento,for the car show.love you eddie.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 3 2007, 01:32 PM~8227001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 4 2007, 01:18 PM~8234578
> *i hope to see eddies car in sacramento,for the car show.love you eddie.
> *


I SECOND THAT.. :cheesy:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 4 2007, 02:18 PM~8234578
> *i hope to see eddies car in sacramento,for the car show.love you eddie.
> *


me to !!!!!!!!!!!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T
R
T :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

MANUEL/GLORIA ALWAYS PUT THE KIDS FIRST CONGRATS. HOPEFULY HAVE A BIG TURN OUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERTE :biggrin:


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

CRUIZING SATURDAY NIGHT AT MILLER PARK AT 5:00PM. IS THE MEET PLACE CALLING ALL CLUBS JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8254047
> *MANUEL/GLORIA ALWAYS PUT THE KIDS FIRST CONGRATS. HOPEFULY HAVE A BIG TURN OUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: as well as low rider joe from old style car club this car show was his idea.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8254047
> *MANUEL/GLORIA ALWAYS PUT THE KIDS FIRST CONGRATS. HOPEFULY HAVE A BIG TURN OUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: the kids are alway's first . much love to low rider joe from old style c.c.this show was his idea.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 7 2007, 11:49 AM~8254047
> *MANUEL/GLORIA ALWAYS PUT THE KIDS FIRST CONGRATS. HOPEFULY HAVE A BIG TURN OUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE THERTE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats how we do it the kids always come first. much love to low rider joe from old style c.c. he is the one that came up with the idea for this show.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> MY BAD DIDNT KNOW IT WOULD SHOW UP THREE TIMES.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> > :biggrin:
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> MY BAD DIDNT KNOW IT WOULD SHOW UP THREE TIMES.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Jul 7 2007, 07:04 PM~8256282
> *MY BAD DIDNT KNOW IT WOULD SHOW UP THREE TIMES.
> *


YOUR A DUMBASS! :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there .....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 10:54 AM~8283973
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there .....
> *


THANKS BRO! YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS? HUH! :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8284561
> *THANKS BRO!  YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS? HUH! :0
> *


Yeah 49er training camp starts July 30th .... see you out there ;-)

:roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2007, 11:50 AM~8284794
> *Yeah 49er training camp starts July 30th .... see you out there ;-)
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



yeah exotic will be there for training camp he loves the niners.lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

DEVOTION will be there showing support, anything for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Jul 11 2007, 04:56 PM~8286616
> *DEVOTION will be there showing support, anything for the kids :biggrin:
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
like m.jackson says lets do this 4 the kids. our next car show is going to be in neverland ranch m.jackson is hosting this, he he :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS IS A LETTER FROM THE PRINCIPAL OF THE SCHOOL & WENT OUT IN THE SCHOOL NEWSLETTER. SEE YA ALL THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YA THERE EDDIE! R.I.P. LIL BRO! :angel:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

What Up Home Boy's

Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club 

Yuba City C.C. Will Be there anything for the KIDS!!!!


Low For the Show Baby!!

Larry 
Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Socios-Yuba-City_@Jul 13 2007, 11:06 AM~8302043
> *What Up Home Boy's
> 
> Socios Car & Bike & Truck Club
> ...



thanks bro ---one love.--- remember with out your guys support the kids will have no feild trips and thats ashame for the kids . so please remember its all for the kids . thank you.plus most of these kids have never been to a car show so i heard thier excited.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8301463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I used to love field trips back in the day. We will be there to support.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 12:30 PM~8313030
> *  I used to love field trips back in the day. We will be there to support.
> *


i feel you there i used to look forward to feild trips anything to get out of class. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

$5 MORE DAY OF SHOW. WE ALSO HAVE VENDOR BOOTHS $50.OO PRE REG $75 DAY OF SHOW.. IT'S GOING TO FILL UP FAST SO GET THERE EARLY MOVE IN IS SUNDAY 7:00A.M. -10:00A.M. :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: exotic rider, Manuel, IMAGINATIONS64 


uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 26 2007, 10:38 AM~8395706
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: exotic rider, Manuel, IMAGINATIONS64
> 
> ...


   LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DEZ66 (Jul 26, 2007)

You know BLVD IMAGE has to come thru we have to support those kids


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEZ66_@Jul 26 2007, 11:13 AM~8396547
> *You know BLVD IMAGE has to come thru we have to support those kids
> *


THANKS BRO! SEE YA GUYS THERE..


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEZ66_@Jul 26 2007, 10:13 AM~8396547
> *You know BLVD IMAGE has to come thru we have to support those kids
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie every single penny goes to the school for feild trips. one love for the kids.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

had a meeting with the principal he is so excited and can't wait for people to show thier cars for the kids. this is a real benifit for the kids. the principal is going to be amaze how the lowrider movement cares about kids.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

BIKES ALLOWED?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 31 2007, 03:11 PM~8438767
> *had a meeting with the principal he is so excited and can't wait for people to show thier car for the kids. this is a real benifit for the kids. the principal is going to be amaze how the lowrider movement cares about kids.
> *


sounds good if you need any help let me know


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 31 2007, 02:15 PM~8438807
> *BIKES ALLOWED?
> *



of course they are never left out.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 31 2007, 05:02 PM~8439910
> *of course they are never left out.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 31 2007, 05:02 PM~8439910
> *of course they are never left out.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

back to the hotel.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

now in the hotel. :biggrin:


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

now leaving the motel. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 2 2007, 12:51 PM~8456867
> *now leaving the motel. :biggrin:
> *


DON'T YOU HAVE A HOUSE? GO HOME BEFORE YOU GET IN TROUBLE! :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 4 2007, 06:51 AM~8469839
> *DON'T YOU HAVE A HOUSE? GO HOME BEFORE YOU GET IN TROUBLE! :0
> *



not no more.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 5 2007, 10:43 PM~8481401
> *
> *



wheres your president he owes me a trophy i bought.lol :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 6 2007, 07:01 AM~8482532
> *wheres your president he owes me a trophy i bought.lol :biggrin:
> *


I PAID FOR MINE TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 6 2007, 07:01 AM~8482532
> *wheres your president he owes me a trophy i bought.lol :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

right now were looking for a sponsor for the hop with cash.one way or the other we will have some cash and a trophy for the hop single and double pump only no radical. remember this is all for the kids nothing goes out to us.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

p.s if you have a radical and just want to show the kids that your car can stand straight up i'm sure you will get a good response from the kids and teachers. some of these kids never attended a car show so keep that in mind please.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

a new day. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i need the pics exotic.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I GOT THEM COME GET THEM! THEY BEEN DONE....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

a new day. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

what happen to.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 8 2007, 08:08 AM~8502264
> *a new day. :biggrin:
> *


t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

no
t
t
t


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey cant wait for the show if you need some help call


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Aug 20 2007, 03:38 PM~8598186
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hey cant wait for the show if you need some help call
> *


  thankyou we appreciate that ....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Aug 20 2007, 02:38 PM~8598186
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: hey cant wait for the show if you need some help call
> *


THANKS BRO! I'LL CALL YOU TONIGHT.. I JUST GOT YOUR MESSAGE TODAY!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

its going to be a good one 4 the kids. :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ANYTHING FOR THE KIDS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

there is also a 1977 cadilac going to be raffled 5 dollar a ticket . if you want to buy some now go to house of auto detail in northgate talk to ali. or hit me up i have some tickets 2. all the money from the raffle tickets are going straight to the school. we also have the 100.00 dollar for the best dressed kid and money for a dance contest. i look at it this way the kids are going to make out good and so is the school.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8629129
> *there is also a 1977 cadilac going to be raffled 5 dollar a ticket . if you want to buy some now go to house of auto detail in northgate talk to ali. or hit me up i have some tickets 2. all the money from the raffle tickets are going straight to the school. we also have the 100.00 dollar for the best dressed kid and money for a dance contest. i look at it this way the kids are going to make out good and so is the school.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8629129
> *there is also a 1977 cadilac going to be raffled 5 dollar a ticket . if you want to buy some now go to house of auto detail in northgate talk to ali. or hit me up i have some tickets 2. all the money from the raffle tickets are going straight to the school. we also have the 100.00 dollar for the best dressed kid and money for a dance contest. i look at it this way the kids are going to make out good and so is the school.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i think we should have a club dance that day lets see how the bay puts it down. i'll give money for that one. tug a war is getting old lets see who wins the car club dance off. lets show the kids how we can have fun.  remember we got a bad rap as lowriders and theres going to be important people there so lets have fun. and show that lowriders have better things to gang bang.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

maybe we can get tito to break dance. i know ali will get out there.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 26 2007, 06:54 AM~8642980
> *maybe we can get tito to break dance. i know ali will get out there.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8629129
> *there is also a 1977 cadilac going to be raffled 5 dollar a ticket . if you want to buy some now go to house of auto detail in northgate talk to ali. or hit me up i have some tickets 2. all the money from the raffle tickets are going straight to the school. we also have the 100.00 dollar for the best dressed kid and money for a dance contest. i look at it this way the kids are going to make out good and so is the school.
> *


Post pics of the car please :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 26 2007, 07:18 AM~8643041
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I want to see that!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 26 2007, 07:22 AM~8643048
> *Post pics of the car please :biggrin:
> *


BY TUESDAY I SHOULD HAVE PICS OF THE CAR.....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i talked to ali he said he would challenge anybody. he don't want any of me. he's going after gabe. so practice because ali can spin buck wild.lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

T
T
T
AS ALWAYS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

IF YOUR CLUB WANTS TO SHOW TOGETHER EVERYONE HAS TO COME IN TOGETHER! WE CAN'T SAVE ANY OPEN SPOTS FOR YOUR CLUB MEMBERS THAT COME LATE.... "SORRY" BUT THAT'S THE RULES.... THEY CAN SHOW BUT THEY'LL BE BY THEMSELVES! "SORRY" ONCE AGAIN......


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2007, 11:13 PM~8657150
> *i talked to ali he said he would challenge anybody. he don't want any of me. he's going after gabe. so practice because ali can spin buck wild.lol
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 31 2007, 04:48 PM~8689174
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


PRACTICE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 1 2007, 12:35 AM~8690913
> *PRACTICE HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

todays the 1st happy mothers day. :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 23 2007, 09:33 PM~8629129
> *there is also a 1977 cadilac going to be raffled 5 dollar a ticket . if you want to buy some now go to house of auto detail in northgate talk to ali. or hit me up i have some tickets 2. all the money from the raffle tickets are going straight to the school. we also have the 100.00 dollar for the best dressed kid and money for a dance contest. i look at it this way the kids are going to make out good and so is the school.
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT..................


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks imaginations hope your club shows up . :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

ALMOST TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## SPYT1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Showtime :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

just found out today we may have a plasma t.v. to raffle don't miss out .plus car washes for a year. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8792414
> *just found out today we may have a plasma t.v. to raffle don't miss out .plus car washes for a year.  :biggrin:
> *


Are you the 1 that's going 2 be washing the car :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 16 2007, 09:25 PM~8805206
> *Are you the 1 that's going 2 be washing the car :biggrin:
> *


YES, HE WILL BE IN ONE OF THESE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 17 2007, 01:59 PM~8810076
> *YES, HE WILL BE IN ONE OF THESE!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

is it going to be an under construction category in this show? let me know


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

im going for sure along wit my lil yota........its for a good cause


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by di colombian_@Sep 19 2007, 06:07 PM~8827657
> *is it  going to be an under construction category in this show? let me know
> *


YES THERE IS


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT ya know me an lay-m-low will be there :yes:


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 19 2007, 05:49 PM~8827971
> *YES THERE IS
> *


  thank you them I 'll take my car :thumbsup: SOCIOS CC


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 16 2007, 08:25 PM~8805206
> *Are you the 1 that's going 2 be washing the car :biggrin:
> *


thats cold gabe .


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 17 2007, 02:59 PM~8810076
> *YES, HE WILL BE IN ONE OF THESE!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Carl!! You stole my thong dammmit!! I've been looking for it!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Sep 19 2007, 09:15 PM~8829008
> *Carl!! You stole my thong dammmit!! I've been looking for it!!
> *


IT'S BEEN UP YOUR MANS ASS SINCE THE SEASON STARTED! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Sep 19 2007, 08:29 PM~8828716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 19 2007, 10:12 PM~8829886
> *IT'S BEEN UP YOUR MANS ASS SINCE THE SEASON STARTED! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO......... You have....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 21 2007, 02:25 PM~8842299
> *NO......... You have....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I MUST HAVE FELL IN! :0 :0


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

:0 


> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 22 2007, 08:53 AM~8846675
> *I MUST HAVE FELL IN! :0  :0
> *


  thats why he had milk dripping out his ass :cheesy: :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dammm exotic your dripping again i mean leaking. lol get a breast pump. :biggrin:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

where do i register?????thanks guys.......


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 23 2007, 11:20 PM~8856957
> *where do i register?????thanks guys.......
> *


if you want to pre reg i'll be at william land this sunday or i can meet anyday of the week. just tell me where and time.


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

what about today????i live up here in wholesome folsom....... if too difficult we can talk over the phone or online if needed.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 24 2007, 09:37 AM~8858564
> *what about today????i live up here in wholesome folsom....... if too difficult we can talk over the phone or online if needed.
> *


CALL ME BRO! I'LL MEET YOU (916) 383-9215


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 24 2007, 12:20 AM~8856957
> *where do i register?????thanks guys.......
> *


X2 ..... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 24 2007, 04:30 PM~8861218
> *X2 .....  :biggrin:
> *


PM ME YOUR ADDRESS.. I'LL SEND YOU A PRE REG FORM! DEADLINE IS OCT.7TH FOR PRE REG............. :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 24 2007, 05:35 PM~8861684
> *PM  ME YOUR ADDRESS.. I'LL SEND YOU A PRE REG FORM! DEADLINE IS OCT.7TH FOR PRE REG............. :0
> *


PM sent bro .... thanks again


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

what happend last night man????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8868846
> *what happend last night man????
> *


SORRY I HAD A DEATH IN THE FAMILY BRO! LAST NIGHT WAS THE ROSARY & TODAY WAS THE FUNERAL!! CALL ME BRO I'M READY! SORRY BRO......WON'T HAPPEN AGAIN..


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

o damn......im sry dood, hope all is well....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Sep 25 2007, 06:30 PM~8869611
> *o damn......im sry dood, hope all is well....
> *


THANKS FOR THE PRE REG! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP! THE ENTRY FEE IS $40. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP.... 

RADICAL EXHIBITION ONLY.. (IF YOU CAN PLEASE COME OUT TO SUPPORT)

2 TO MAKE A CLASS. 1ST PLACE 6FT TROPHY ----- 2ND PLACE 4FT TROPHY
THAT WAY ANYONE CAN WIN! (INPUT WELCOME)


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NLRAssociation (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 26 2007, 07:13 PM~8877563
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP! THE ENTRY FEE IS $40. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP....
> 
> RADICAL EXHIBITION ONLY..  (IF YOU CAN PLEASE COME OUT TO SUPPORT)
> ...


if anybody just wants to hop for the kids for fun c'mon down . feel good in your heart 4 doing this 4 the kids. thanks


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I PLAN ON TAKING MY SONS PEDDLE CAR AND ALSO DRESSING HIM UP FOR THE HALLOWEEN COSTUME CONTEST :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2007, 01:29 AM~8886948
> *I PLAN ON TAKING MY SONS PEDDLE CAR AND ALSO DRESSING HIM UP FOR THE HALLOWEEN COSTUME  CONTEST :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE!  I HAVE THE PRE REG FORM UNTIL OCT.7TH THAT'S THE DEADLINE. :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

PLEASE COME SUPPORT THE KIDS..................................


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2007, 12:29 AM~8886948
> *I PLAN ON TAKING MY SONS PEDDLE CAR AND ALSO DRESSING HIM UP FOR THE HALLOWEEN COSTUME  CONTEST :biggrin:
> *



thanks big tito you have always shown love to us. can't wait to see you and your son.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

put up the catorgories exotic. NOW not tomorrow.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 28 2007, 11:54 PM~8893395
> *put up the catorgories exotic. NOW not tomorrow.
> *


ARE YOUR FINGERS BROKEN BITCH?
IT'S YOUR SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 29 2007, 05:15 AM~8894150
> *ARE YOUR FINGERS BROKEN BITCH?
> IT'S YOUR SHOW!!!!!!
> *


you make yourself look stupid. oh u are stupid.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 29 2007, 08:37 PM~8897438
> *you make yourself look stupid. oh u are stupid.
> *


CHECK YOUR E-MAIL STUPID! :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 30 2007, 01:10 AM~8899093
> *CHECK YOUR E-MAIL STUPID! :0
> *


no i will not.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE ARE THE CATEGORIES FOR THE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

YOU FORGOT ORIGINAL BIKES. I'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT TOMORROW.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

FOR THE BIKE CATEGORIES IS THERE STREET MILD AND FULL CUSTOM ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 6 2007, 02:05 PM~8485747
> *right now were looking for a sponsor for the hop with cash.one way or the other we will have some cash and a trophy for the hop single and double pump only no radical. remember this is all for the kids nothing goes out to us.
> *


how many raffle tickets for the caddy are you willing to add to the hop prize :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the kids!


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

im in


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

how much to hop


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 26 2007, 08:13 PM~8877563
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP! THE ENTRY FEE IS $40. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP....
> 
> RADICAL EXHIBITION ONLY..  (IF YOU CAN PLEASE COME OUT TO SUPPORT)
> ...


X2


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THIS IS THE CAR IN THE RAFFLE! THE TOP COMES OFF.... BOLT ON, BOLT OFF! THE MUSIC & RIMS WILL BE ON THE CAR BY THE SHOW.

BUY YOUR TICKETS NOW!!!! ONLY $5 YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!!$5$5$5$5$5$5$5$5








































































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

not bad 4 ==================5 dollars.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 1 2007, 11:18 PM~8913197
> *FOR THE BIKE CATEGORIES IS THERE STREET  MILD AND FULL CUSTOM ?
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 1 2007, 11:18 PM~8913197
> *FOR THE BIKE CATEGORIES IS THERE STREET  MILD AND FULL CUSTOM ?
> *


NO THERE ISN'T 
SORRY!!!!
THIS IS A SMALL BUDGET SHOW!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8920151
> *NO THERE ISN'T
> SORRY!!!!
> THIS IS A SMALL BUDGET SHOW!
> *


so its all the 2wheel bikes together ?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 2 2007, 10:00 PM~8920531
> *so its all the 2wheel bikes together ?
> *


YES SORRY!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 08:03 AM~8914920
> *how many raffle tickets for the caddy are you willing to add to the hop prize :0
> *



thats a good idea talk to ali.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT for the kids .... 

I'll be out there for this one .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

when was the last day 4 pre reg?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2007, 10:02 AM~8923586
> *when was the last day 4 pre reg?
> *


I think this sunday .... I have to get mine in today ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2007, 10:26 AM~8923804
> *I think this sunday .... I have to get mine in today ....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8923824
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  YES THE PRE REG LAST DAY IS THIS SUNDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

how do i enter a class....or will i hafta to do that the day of the show???


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK FROM A SCHOOL MEETING AND EVERYONE INVOLVED AND WE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION FOR THE HOP. THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THE HOP. YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 04:41 PM~8918616
> *how much to hop
> *






FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.NO CHARGE,


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 26 2007, 07:13 PM~8877563
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A HOP! THE ENTRY FEE IS $40. SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP....
> 
> RADICAL EXHIBITION ONLY..  (IF YOU CAN PLEASE COME OUT TO SUPPORT)
> ...


NO CHARGE FOR THE HOP AFTER ALL.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE THIS ONE............... :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

See everyone out there. Come support the kids.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8927340
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A SCHOOL MEETING AND EVERYONE INVOLVED AND WE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION FOR THE HOP.  THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THE HOP.  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  :biggrin:
> *


cool let me think this out its about $100.00 bucks for gas plus eat's thats why i asked about raffle tickets at least its a little compinsation for the hoppers and i totaly understand it's a benifit show for the kids ( any input would be nice)


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 3 2007, 08:15 PM~8928226
> *cool let me think this out its about $100.00 bucks for gas plus eat's thats why i asked about raffle tickets at least its a little compinsation for the hoppers  and i totaly understand it's a benifit show for the kids ( any input would be nice)
> *


talk to ali its his car. but i agree if your traveling.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2007, 07:16 PM~8927340
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM A SCHOOL MEETING AND EVERYONE INVOLVED AND WE CAME UP WITH A SOLUTION FOR THE HOP.  THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THE HOP.  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  :biggrin:
> *



what are the rules im thinking of come down from dayton nv


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 4 2007, 11:18 AM~8931091
> *what are the rules im thinking of come down from dayton nv
> *


HOP HIGHER THAN THE NEXT PERSON.... :biggrin: 
OH YEAH! HAVE FUN


----------



## montoya61498 (Jun 14, 2007)

Is there going to be an Orignal Category for the Bikes?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 4 2007, 10:18 AM~8931091
> *what are the rules im thinking of come down from dayton nv
> *


 no rules just show the kids how we lowriders do, if theres a smile on the kids face you made this car show worth while much love bro hope to see you.i'll be the d.j. come and say hi if you make it.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montoya61498_@Oct 4 2007, 12:44 PM~8931641
> *Is there going to be an Orignal Category for the Bikes?
> *


YES :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montoya61498_@Oct 4 2007, 11:44 AM~8931641
> *Is there going to be an Orignal Category for the Bikes?
> *



oh yeah. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
for the kids


----------



## montoya61498 (Jun 14, 2007)

Where do I pre-register for the Show at Fruitridge Elementary School? Can I meet you somewhere or do you have a Shop? Thx Liz


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montoya61498_@Oct 5 2007, 07:29 AM~8937662
> *Where do I pre-register for the Show at Fruitridge Elementary School?    Can I meet you somewhere or do you have a Shop?  Thx Liz
> *


where you located at ? OR YOU CAN GO TO THE SCHOOL. WHICH EVER IS EASIER.


----------



## montoya61498 (Jun 14, 2007)

I live in the Rosemont Area. I won't be off work until 5, so the School will be closed by then. Maybe even this weekend we can meet.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montoya61498_@Oct 5 2007, 10:42 AM~8938030
> *I live in the Rosemont Area.  I won't be off work until 5, so the School will be closed by then.  Maybe even this weekend we can meet.
> *


  if no one else can meet you i will ....... pm me back i got time


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8931361
> *HOP HIGHER THAN THE NEXT PERSON.... :biggrin:
> OH YEAH! HAVE FUN
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 5 2007, 10:11 AM~8938453
> * if no one else can meet you i will ....... pm me back i got time
> *



good looking out. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 6 2007, 08:59 AM~8943119
> *good looking out. :biggrin:
> *


KISS ASS! :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 6 2007, 08:09 AM~8943152
> *KISS ASS! :0
> *


have respect on this topic please. there should be a age limit on here. KIDS


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 6 2007, 10:16 AM~8943178
> *have respect on this topic please. there should be a age limit on here. KIDS
> *


  HEY HE'S NOT A KID HE GOT'S WOMAN BOOBS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 6 2007, 09:16 AM~8943418
> * HEY HE'S NOT A KID HE GOT'S WOMAN BOOBS
> *


oh yeah i forgot . i'm sorry carl you got milk can't wait till the car show milk and doughnuts yum yum thanks exotic. :biggrin: .


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8943502
> *oh yeah i forgot . i'm sorry carl you got milk can't wait till the car show milk and doughnuts yum yum thanks exotic. :biggrin: .
> *


YOU GUYS ARE A COUPLE OF ****! KOOL AID & RED BEARD......... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 6 2007, 04:51 PM~8944719
> *
> *


wat up red . got milk --- oh i mean exotic.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks rich from lo-lystics for pre reging much love bro.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

DEVOTION IS GONNA BE THERE


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

PRE REG IS ALMOST OVER! BUT I'M STILL UP! CALL ME...... uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 7 2007, 08:34 PM~8950015
> *DEVOTION  IS GONNA BE THERE
> *


thanks bro. remember your not doing this 4 us its all for the kids . much love.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 8 2007, 07:47 AM~8951598
> *   ttt
> *


TOP
TWO
TITTIES :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 8 2007, 08:16 AM~8951972
> *TOP
> TWO
> TITTIES :biggrin:
> *



are you breast pumping again exotic.lol will you have chocolate milk at the show.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

i want sum chocolate milk lol :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 8 2007, 12:03 PM~8953285
> *i want sum chocolate milk lol :biggrin:
> *


you better get a booth exotic. your going to make alot of money now that your producing chocolate milk. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What time is move in?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 8 2007, 04:42 PM~8954954
> *What time is move in?
> *


we will be there at 7pm.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 8 2007, 07:09 PM~8955541
> *we will be there at 7pm.
> *


7AM-10AM :0


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 8 2007, 10:16 AM~8951972
> *TOP
> TWO
> TITTIES :biggrin:
> *


  RATHER HAVE TWO TOP TITTIES. THEN 4 HANGIN AND BANGIN TITTIES :0 AND EVEN STRETCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEES MARKS FOOL :cheesy: :biggrin:  
:roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

dammittt. :uh:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 8 2007, 11:08 PM~8957495
> * RATHER HAVE TWO TOP TITTIES. THEN 4 HANGIN AND BANGIN TITTIES :0  AND EVEN STRETCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEES MARKS FOOL :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


YOUR DAD HAS POWDER MILK! LIKE THE GOVERMENT......... :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ya know ill be in the house,LAY-M-LOW from what i hear Epa, Richmond,an modesto should be there too :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 9 2007, 06:01 AM~8958742
> *ya know ill be in the house,LAY-M-LOW from what i hear  Epa, Richmond,an modesto should be there too :thumbsup:
> *


bring'em all just leave row row. at home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 9 2007, 07:07 AM~8958760
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> bring'em all just leave row row. at home  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE HAS TO COME SO HIS MEMBERS CAN FIND THE PLACE! YOU KNOW THEY CAN HEAR HIS MOUTH FOR MILES...... :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 9 2007, 06:13 AM~8958781
> *HE HAS TO COME SO HIS MEMBERS CAN FIND THE PLACE! YOU KNOW THEY CAN HEAR HIS MOUTH FOR MILES...... :roflmao:
> *


thats right okay bub go ahead and bring'em just hold his hand .


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 9 2007, 06:13 AM~8958781
> *HE HAS TO COME SO HIS MEMBERS CAN FIND THE PLACE! YOU KNOW THEY CAN HEAR HIS MOUTH FOR MILES...... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats smiley


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 9 2007, 06:18 AM~8958795
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats smiley
> *



yep... you win. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 9 2007, 07:18 AM~8958794
> *thats right okay bub go ahead and bring'em just hold his hand .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

bring'em all just leave row row. at home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote] manuel did you talk with smiley yesterday,he said he spoke with you about the show an arrival time?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 8 2007, 09:09 PM~8956636
> *7AM-10AM :0
> *


Cool i will be there at 7am


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> bring'em all just leave row row. at home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


 manuel did you talk with smiley yesterday,he said he spoke with you about the show an arrival time?
[/quote]

yeah i did everythings kool because its 4 the kids . see you guys there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Is there gonna be a hopp LMK can someone please IM me what are the rules and what the payout is. Or is it just a show and shine i wanna kno Please feel free to IM me with info


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 9 2007, 02:41 PM~8962284
> *Is there gonna be a hopp LMK can someone please IM me what are the rules and what the payout is. Or is it just a show and shine i wanna kno Please feel free to IM me with info
> *


there is no payout just a 6ft trophy for 1st and 4foot for 2nd .its just something to show the kids . but its free to enter.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Please post exact directions off the freeway. Making a last minute trip to your show dont want to be too late. 

Thanks.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

TAKE 80 EAST, TO 99 SOUTH GET OFF ON FRUITRIDGE RD. EAST IN SACRAMENTO.... 3 LIGHTS DOWN FRUITRIDGE MAKE A LEFT ON 44TH ST AT THE GAS STATION, GO ALL THE WAY TO THE END & MAKE A RIGHT! 
YOUR THERE!!!!!!!
HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE! DON'T FORGET TO BUY A TICKET.....
IT COULD ONLY TAKE 1 TICKET!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

we are there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 10 2007, 03:08 PM~8971097
> *we are there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

directons from modesto?


----------



## Cut Throwt Records (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 10 2007, 10:10 PM~8975002
> *directons from modesto?
> *



straight down 99 north get off mlk blvd go straight to the light then make right go 1/2 mile down get on the left side make a left on 44th go straight to the end make a right and you will see the school. hope you can make it.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut Throwt Records_@Oct 11 2007, 12:33 AM~8975372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF  NO LIVE PERFORMANCES!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8980476
> *WTF  NO LIVE PERFORMANCES!!!!!
> *


Isn't it your show


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2007, 06:21 PM~8980837
> *Isn't it your show
> *


SOMEONE CHANGED THE FLIER! :angry: NO CUT THROWT RECORDS


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'VE BEEN IN SAC TOWN ALL WEEK AND I HAVENT SEEN 1 LOW LOW


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 11 2007, 06:38 PM~8980944
> *SOMEONE CHANGED THE FLIER! :angry:  NO CUT THROWT RECORDS
> *


lol people just inviting themselves to perform at your show??


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

straight down 99 north get off mlk blvd/FRUITRIDGE EAST go straight to the light then make right go 1/2 mile down get on the left side make a left on 44th go straight to the end make a right and you will see the school. hope you can make it.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 11 2007, 04:40 PM~8980476
> *WTF  NO LIVE PERFORMANCES!!!!!
> *


who put this shit on here.wtf :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 11 2007, 08:06 PM~8982352
> *lol people just inviting themselves to perform at your show??
> *



we don't know who did this.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Oct 11 2007, 06:15 PM~8981192
> *I'VE BEEN IN SAC TOWN ALL WEEK AND I HAVENT SEEN 1 LOW LOW
> *


 your sure your in the 916 :biggrin: we got plenty of riders,come thru sunday.most dont drive there cars as dailys :no:


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

looks like a cool show bout to go down in the 916. ill be there.


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut Throwt Records_@Oct 11 2007, 01:33 AM~8975372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AM SORRY TO TELL YOU THAT THERE WILL *NOT* BE ANYONE PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G Lo_@Oct 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8983415
> *I AM SORRY TO TELL YOU THAT THERE WILL NOT BE ANYONE  PERFORMING AT THIS SHOW....
> *



Tell'em G Lo!!


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

We will be there!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 12 2007, 06:57 AM~8984159
> *We will be there!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Oct 11 2007, 10:18 PM~8983144
> *looks like a cool show bout to go down in the 916. ill be there.
> *


thanks bro. thanks 4 supporting the kids without peoples support the kids have to pay 4 it with no feildtrips so once again thanks.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 08:51 AM~8985211
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO
> ...



THATS KOOL RIGHT THERE FOOTAGE WILL BE ON SUNDAY.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope everything turns out good


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE THERE WITH A VENDOR BOOTH AND IT SO HAPPENS THAT JOHNNY3 WWW.MYSPACE.COM/JOHNNYTHE3RD

IS MEETING ME THERE AT NOON WE WERE GOING TO GO MEET SOME PRODUCERS IN SACTOWN AND A NEW STUDIO...

IF U NEED HIM TO SPIT SOME FIRE...... LET ME KNOW OR CALL ME..... YOU MIGHT HAVE SEEN HIM OPEN UP FOR PITBULL IN WOODLAND

LET ME KNOW AND I CAN BOOK SOMETHING FOR U GUYS

JUAN

209-735-8722

OR 
209-622-9663


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> TTT
> TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Oct 12 2007, 12:18 PM~8986414
> *SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT WILL BE THERE WITH A VENDOR BOOTH AND IT SO HAPPENS THAT JOHNNY3  WWW.MYSPACE.COM/JOHNNYTHE3RD
> 
> IS MEETING ME THERE AT NOON WE WERE GOING TO GO MEET SOME PRODUCERS IN SACTOWN AND A NEW STUDIO...
> ...


WE ALL DECIDED NO RAPPERS! IT'S AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL........ SORRY! MAYBE THE NEXT SHOW I'LL KEEP YOUR #. THANKS BRO! BUT YOUR STILL WELCOME TO COME ON OUT. SEE YOU THERE...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

will there be any food vendors??


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 12 2007, 05:15 PM~8988815
> *WE ALL DECIDED NO RAPPERS! IT'S AN ELEMENTARY SCHOOL........ SORRY! MAYBE THE NEXT SHOW I'LL KEEP YOUR #.  THANKS BRO!  BUT YOUR STILL WELCOME TO COME ON OUT. SEE YOU THERE...
> *


So then you aren't going to have any performers?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8989736
> *will there be any food vendors??
> *


YES


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 12 2007, 09:11 PM~8989814
> *So then you aren't going to have any performers?
> *


YES! DANCERS , R&B & other demonstrations


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8989996
> *YES! DANCERS , R&B  & other demonstrations
> *


what kind of dancers cochino :cheesy: J/K "inappropiate sorry"


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 12 2007, 08:56 PM~8989736
> *will there be any food vendors??
> *


want me to bring the cylinders


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

we have some break dancers coming. i heard these kids are good.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2007, 10:35 PM~8990252
> *want me to bring the cylinders
> *


YES! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut Throwt Records (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to: Carl for clearing everything up.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup: We'll be there 2marrow :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

will there be a problem if we show up after 10am?? im taking my car to show it,, but im not sure if ill be there by the 10am cutoff time. let me know homies..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

See you guys in the morning ... who is going to have the donuts and coffee?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 13 2007, 08:50 PM~8995114
> *will there be a problem if we show up after 10am?? im taking my car to show it,, but im not sure if ill be there by the 10am cutoff time. let me know homies..
> *


WE'LL WORK IT OUT! WE'RE NOT GOING TO TURN ANYONE AWAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 13 2007, 09:28 PM~8995540
> *WE'LL WORK IT OUT! WE'RE NOT GOING TO TURN ANYONE AWAY..... :biggrin:
> *


even with this in my window







:roflmao: :roflmao: see ya all tomorrow


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hell yeah ******!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 13 2007, 09:48 PM~8995684
> *even with this in my window
> 
> 
> ...


hell no bub . take that off your window. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 14 2007, 01:56 AM~8996142
> *hell no bub . take that off your window. :biggrin:
> *


SEE, I TOLD YOU BUB! IS THAT A SCRATCH ON YOUR CAR? HEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

ill be there but late socios yuba city


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

that was a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

Great show ! thanks for everything. any pic?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: had fun,good show


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

good show for a good cause.. let me upload my pics and resize them,,ill post them later tonite


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 14 2007, 06:44 PM~9000369
> *good show for a good cause.. let me upload my pics and resize them,,ill post them later tonite
> *


Yes it was a good show. Should have been seperate catagories, ut all was still good. here are a couple of decent pics.


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

thsi show was awesome! i got some pics that i can post up ill try to get it posted up as soon as possible.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are a few that i had, wish there had been an Elco class.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## montoya61498 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Show, had a good time!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shoes138_@Oct 14 2007, 08:19 PM~9000712
> *thsi show was awesome! i got some pics that i can post up ill try to get it posted up as soon as possible.
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRO!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Oct 14 2007, 08:39 PM~9000952
> *Here are a few that i had, wish there had been an Elco class.
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY BRO! IT WAS A SMALL SHOW THE BUDGET WAS LOW..
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO SUPPORT! YOU GUYS ARE TRUE RIDERS......THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

Here are my pics


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

man looked really good wish i could have gone but i worked saturday at the club in frisco till 3am then camr back to the club and worked from 1pm to midnight-

-so sorry homie had to go make that paper


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

aNyOne GoT AnY pIcS oF tHe HOP!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@Oct 15 2007, 04:06 PM~9007409
> *aNyOne GoT AnY pIcS oF tHe HOP!
> *



This is all I gotz homie!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shoes138 (Jul 25, 2007)

got some videos


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOW DID LIL EDDIE'S 64 DO??


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2007, 09:24 PM~9010951
> *HOW DID LIL EDDIE'S 64 DO??
> *


he always takes first,


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2007, 10:24 PM~9010951
> *HOW DID LIL EDDIE'S 64 DO??
> *


THEY COULDN'T GET A TRAILER! R.I.P. TO MY LIL BRO :angel:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 16 2007, 06:47 AM~9012501
> *THEY COULDN'T GET A TRAILER! R.I.P. TO MY LIL BRO :angel:
> *


shoot me some of the pics you took bro


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 17 2007, 12:57 AM~9020196
> *shoot me some of the pics you took bro
> *


I'LL POST SOME TODAY! THANKS BRO FOR THE SUPPORT....


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

looked like a good show :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

the kids were happy that was my payday. alll the money went to the school now field trips are going to be krackin now. the school can't wait till next year. thanks to everybody that paid to enter thier car or bike. those that came in without paying shame on you this was all 4 the kids.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 08:40 PM~7672052
> *
> As long it's on a Sunday I'll be  there to.
> *


shame on you it was a sunday and you didn't show up. i hope you went to church.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 17 2007, 01:25 PM~9023546
> *the kids were happy that was my payday. alll the money went to the school now field trips are going to be krackin now. the school can't wait till next year. thanks to everybody that paid to enter thier car or bike. those that came in without paying shame on you this was all 4 the kids.
> *


Next year just make sure you tell everyone once they are parked no turning your cars on to rev your engine unless you are leaving .... :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 17 2007, 01:25 PM~9023546
> *the kids were happy that was my payday. alll the money went to the school now field trips are going to be krackin now. the school can't wait till next year. thanks to everybody that paid to enter thier car or bike. those that came in without paying shame on you this was all 4 the kids.
> *


i paid 2 enter my bike


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Oct 17 2007, 05:50 AM~9020629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how was that even possible?? lol i had like 10 different people come up to my car as i was pullin in,, handing me forms and takin my money lol..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 17 2007, 02:04 PM~9024283
> *no problem bro
> 
> how was that even possible?? lol i had like 10 different people come up to my car as i was pullin in,, handing me forms and takin my money lol..
> *


its possible it was a trust issue and it didn't happen. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 17 2007, 01:54 PM~9024221
> *i paid 2 enter my bike
> *


yes you did. thanks.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know that there was no problems we showed everyone that we can come together without any bullshit  thanks to every one for the support............. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 17 2007, 04:31 PM~9024868
> * just wanted to let everyone know  that there was no problems we showed everyone that we can come together without any bullshit    thanks to every one for the support............. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 17 2007, 04:31 PM~9024868
> * just wanted to let everyone know  that there was no problems we showed everyone that we can come together without any bullshit    thanks to every one for the support............. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2007, 05:40 PM~9024922
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  still got you coverd on your plaque homie


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 17 2007, 01:25 PM~9023546
> *the kids were happy that was my payday. alll the money went to the school now field trips are going to be krackin now. the school can't wait till next year. thanks to everybody that paid to enter thier car or bike. those that came in without paying shame on you this was all 4 the kids.*





tell us who :biggrin: maybe they will feel like shit n send da money :biggrin: culeros


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 17 2007, 05:13 PM~9025159
> *   still got you coverd on your plaque homie
> *


Thanks bro ... i am going to head down there this weekend sometime just need to call your dad and he said he would meet me half way somewhere .... thanks again for everything ....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 18 2007, 07:26 AM~9029258
> *tell us who  :biggrin:  maybe they will feel like shit n send da money  :biggrin:  culeros
> *


its taken care of now.


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 18 2007, 09:49 AM~9029397
> *Thanks bro ... i am going to head down there this weekend sometime just need to call your dad and he said he would meet me half way somewhere .... thanks again for everything ....
> *


  NO PROBLEM HOMEBOY... SEE YOU THEN............


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

Why the red rags :dunno: I thought it was about the kids  Im from Fruitmix A.K.A. Oakpark Only wannabe's and rapper rep the bay and L.A. In the P. 
I think its dangerous for the kids to flag. I dont bang but im sure there is always
some one who does and will take it the way they want to take it. If its for the kids I
think it should be for THE KIDS


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingBall_@Oct 20 2007, 12:49 PM~9045769
> *Why the red rags :dunno: I thought it was about the kids  Im from Fruitmix A.K.A. Oakpark Only wannabe's and rapper rep the bay and L.A. In the P.
> I think its dangerous for the kids to flag. I dont bang but im sure there is always
> some one who does and will take it the way they want to take it. If its for the kids I
> ...


  what are you talking about bro............


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 20 2007, 12:13 PM~9045895
> * what are you talking  about bro............
> *


x2


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingBall_@Oct 20 2007, 10:49 AM~9045769
> *Why the red rags :dunno: I thought it was about the kids  Im from Fruitmix A.K.A. Oakpark Only wannabe's and rapper rep the bay and L.A. In the P.
> I think its dangerous for the kids to flag. I dont bang but im sure there is always
> some one who does and will take it the way they want to take it. If its for the kids I
> ...



what
you tripping about. red flags?


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 20 2007, 06:31 PM~9047626
> *what
> you tripping about. red flags?
> *


Im not triping on nothing but the kids Bro  IM FROM OAKPARK I dont
understand why we act like we dont know what went wrong when something stupid
happens I dont bang so i dont have nothing to worry about but dont fool yourself
and think real killers dont live in oak park
:dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingBall_@Oct 20 2007, 08:51 PM~9048563
> *Im not triping on nothing but the kids Bro  IM FROM OAKPARK I dont
> understand why we act like we dont know what went wrong when something stupid
> happens I dont bang so i dont have nothing to worry about but dont fool yourself
> ...


i still don't understand what your talking about. help me out?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 20 2007, 09:58 PM~9048907
> *i still don't understand what your talking about. help me out?
> *










i think this is what hes talking about :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2007, 11:56 PM~9049200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2007, 11:56 PM~9049200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! I SEEN THAT SHIT TOO.. BUT HE CAME IN WITH A VENDOR OR WE WOULDN'T OF LET HIM IN!!!!!!! HE WASN'T DOING THAT ALL DAY AT THE SHOW. BECAUSE WE HAD SCHOOL POLICE WALKING AROUND.. I THINK HE WAS JUST TRYING TO IMPRESS THE LITTLE GIRLS FOR THE PIC! KIDS WILL NEVER LEARN NOT TO BE IMPRESSED WITH THAT SHIT! :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
r
t


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 21 2007, 07:51 AM~9049987
> *hey kingball i wish you would of came up to me and told me he would of been out no question asked. thanks 4 putting this out so next time we could STOP this . thats not kool on school grounds, but don't think i'm not 4 kids for one moment i wouldn't been part of this if this show if wasn't 4 kids. but if no one speaks up whats going on what can i do . so because of what he did don't think 4 one moment i don't care about kids my grandkids were there and if a scrap would of seen this we would of had problems. so please if next time you see something like  this hit me up. :biggrin:God Bless you
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KingBall_@Oct 21 2007, 08:04 AM~9050275
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks again for 4 making this a issue so we can have a better look out next time.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2007, 11:56 PM~9049200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how people fuck up shows :uh:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 21 2007, 07:04 AM~9049899
> *YEAH! I SEEN THAT SHIT TOO.. BUT HE CAME IN WITH A VENDOR OR WE WOULDN'T OF LET HIM IN!!!!!!! HE WASN'T DOING THAT ALL DAY AT THE SHOW. BECAUSE WE HAD SCHOOL POLICE WALKING AROUND.. I THINK HE WAS JUST TRYING TO IMPRESS THE LITTLE GIRLS FOR THE PIC! KIDS WILL NEVER LEARN NOT TO BE IMPRESSED WITH THAT SHIT! :angry:
> *


Did he come with the D.J. from Destinations?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 20 2007, 11:56 PM~9049200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is definetly sending out the wrong message. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 21 2007, 07:34 PM~9053847
> *Did he come with the D.J. from Destinations?
> *


i don't know?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope whoever posted this pic will take it off please.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 21 2007, 07:51 AM~9049987
> *hey kingball i wish you would of came up to me and told me he would of been out no question asked. thanks 4 putting this out so next time we could STOP this . thats not kool on school grounds, but don't think i'm not 4 kids for one moment i wouldn't been part of this if this show if wasn't 4 kids. but if no one speaks up whats going on what can i do . so because of what he did don't think 4 one moment i don't care about kids my grandkids were there and if a scrap would of seen this we would of had problems. so please if next time you see something like  this hit me up. :biggrin:
> *



SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ON HOMBOYS TEAM SAYING WORDS LIKE THAT.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 21 2007, 09:46 PM~9054351
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ON HOMBOYS TEAM SAYING WORDS LIKE THAT.
> *


i hear it as do what you do, just dont do at a show , more so at a school show dont bring the street's to the shows save it for the streets my 02 cents low riders dont need to be stereo typed


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 21 2007, 05:32 PM~9052518
> *thats how people fuck up shows :uh:
> *


NO SHIT.


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 21 2007, 09:46 PM~9054351
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ON HOMBOYS TEAM SAYING WORDS LIKE THAT.
> *


This cat knows nothing bout the p. Why would you put a lable on innocent
kids at a elementry but im twisted?Ive seen funklords,touch hogs,29 crips hoover,piru,the creek,the heights,north highlands ,comton crips ,g. parkway meadowview,to the knew improved prison gansters what have you seen in sac? a
studio?Its your face and familia posted so flame on 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 21 2007, 08:46 PM~9054351
> *SOUNDS LIKE YOUR ON HOMBOYS TEAM SAYING WORDS LIKE THAT.
> *


Hey Bro this is what the teachers were worried about colors, flying and fights. Now what you do in your hood is fine with me, but come on bro this is not what you expect at a elementary school . We were trying to show the positive side of lowriders and latinos getting along just coming to the show having a good time for the kids. If a fight would of started because of you flaming WE would of heard "I told you so". That would of been the end Lowriders helping schools out. This ain't any disrespect to you this message its the truth . This is what the city wants us and expects us to do so they can shut down all low low shows. I would like to hear if you have any feedback.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 09:34 AM~9056575
> *Hey Bro this is what the teachers were worried about colors, flying and fights. Now what you do in your hood is fine with me, but come on bro this is not what you expect at a elementary school . We were trying to show the positive side of lowriders and latinos getting along just coming to the show having a good time for the kids. If a fight would of started because of you flaming WE would of heard "I told you so". That would of been the end Lowriders helping schools out. This ain't any disrespect to you this message its the truth . This is what the city wants us and expects us to do so they can shut down all low low shows. I would like to hear if you have any feedback.
> *


yeah i understand what your trying to do and thats cool with me. but i think you missed my comment. your saying you wanna show positivity and untiy but at the same time you disrespect southerners. theres alot of north and south lowriders on this website and for you to say the word "scrap" someone could easily be offended. all im saying is if a southern rider would of read what you wrote. it would have caused un-needed drama, or the next time some northern homies go down south for a show the northern homies might not have a pleasant time at a show.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 08:48 AM~9056675
> *yeah i understand what your trying to do and thats cool with me. but i think you missed my comment. your saying you wanna show positivity and untiy but at the same time you disrespect southerners. theres alot of north and south lowriders on this website and for you to say the word "scrap" someone could easily be offended. all im saying is if a southern rider would of read what you wrote. it would have caused un-needed drama, or the next time some northern homies go down south for a show the northern homies might not have a pleasant time at a show.
> *



i get along with north and south i have friends that came to the show that were from both sets and i told them respect me and the school and wear no colors . but you think it was kool to take a pic with flaming colors with kids that don't know any better i hope thier parents see this pic and talk to them about the dangers about wearing either colors. but i don't see any disrepect to either colors . my whole thing is i don't wear either colors but when something goes down it reflects lowriders and other latinos. everytime i get pulled over by the cops for swithces the first thing they ask what set i'm from . so what i'm trying to say what people wear now days it reflects on other people. its more on lowriders. and if you see i didn't start this topic so you see what i'm saying you offened someone else that started this topic. you seem to be kool a guy but you have to know what not to wear at certain places. so please take this in consideration.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 09:48 AM~9056675
> *yeah i understand what your trying to do and thats cool with me. but i think you missed my comment. your saying you wanna show positivity and untiy but at the same time you disrespect southerners. theres alot of north and south lowriders on this website and for you to say the word "scrap" someone could easily be offended. all im saying is if a southern rider would of read what you wrote. it would have caused un-needed drama, or the next time some northern homies go down south for a show the northern homies might not have a pleasant time at a show.
> *


thanks for pointing that out supreme. theres acouple of us that travel out side our area codes and put ourselves out there to show that we can come together and kick it at a show/picnic without having to worry about where we're from. we dont need no funk the next time we go out to a show/picnic in LA because of something that was said on the net, people claim to not have that 'gangbang' attitude no more, but when shit pops off, they lose their cool and start trippin and callin people 'scraps' and other stupid shit. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 11:01 AM~9057532
> *thanks for pointing that out supreme. theres acouple of us that travel out side our area codes and put ourselves out there to show that we can come together and kick it at a show/picnic without having to worry about where we're from. we dont need no funk the next time we go out to a show/picnic in LA because of something that was said on the net, people claim to not have that 'gangbang' attitude no more, but when shit pops off, they lose their cool and start trippin and callin people 'scraps' and other stupid shit. :uh:  :uh:
> *


sounds like you need a cookie bro. if your not getting the point. i didn't start this post but real is real i heard about alot of car shows in north where people come from the south and perform and they get booed or bottles and cans throwing at them what kind of shit is that. what kind of respect you going to get when your in the south. since you don't know how to read i'll write slow 4 you i get along with both sets i don't have the problem . it offened some people at the show and it was brought to my attention. so get some milk and chill.


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 10:48 AM~9056675
> *yeah i understand what your trying to do and thats cool with me. but i think you missed my comment. your saying you wanna show positivity and untiy but at the same time you disrespect southerners. theres alot of north and south lowriders on this website and for you to say the word "scrap" someone could easily be offended. all im saying is if a southern rider would of read what you wrote. it would have caused un-needed drama, or the next time some northern homies go down south for a show the northern homies might not have a pleasant time at a show.
> *


  LOOK HERE HOMIE THANKS FOR POINTING THAT OUT ... BUT THERE WAS NO REASON TOO..... IF THERE WAS NO PROBLEM SHOULD HAVE KEPT IT TO YOURSELF..... THATS WHAT YOU CALL HOOD STATUS :0 AND WE ARE POSSITIVE IN EVERY ASPECT WITH ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING THAT WE DO ... ALSO THERE ARE BAD APPLES EVERYWHERE YOU GO .......... SHIT HAPPENS..... IF WE CAN CONTROLE EVERYTHING AND ACTIONS THAT PEOPLE DO OR SAY... MAYBE YOU WOULD NOT SAID WHAT YOU SAID


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

MY BAD SUPREME69 I WAS REFURING TO KINGBALL..


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 12:16 PM~9057637
> *sounds like you need a cookie bro. if your not getting the point. i didn't start this post but real is real i heard about alot of car shows in north where people come from the south and perform and they get booed or bottles and cans throwing at them what kind of shit is that. what kind of respect you going to get when your in the south. since you don't know how to read i'll write slow 4 you i get along with both sets i don't have the problem . it offened some people at the show and it was brought to my attention. so get some milk and chill.
> *



no,_ you_ arent getting the point. 

WHAT I WANT YOU TO UNDERSTAND IS THAT WE _DO_ GO OUT TO SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA AND ATTEND SHOWS/PICNICS OUT THERE. EVERYONE OUT THERE HAS SHOWN US MAD LOVE KNOWING THAT WE COME FROM OUT HERE TO SUPPORT THEM.. 

WE DONT NEED THE GUY SITTING AT HOME ON HIS COMPUTER TYPING UP " well if a scrap woulda blah blah blah" GETTING US CAUGHT UP IN SOME SHIT OUT THERE JUST CAUSE HE COULDNT WORD IT SOME OTHER WAY WHERE IT WOULDNT BE OFFENSIVE.

COME ON BRO, YOURE AN OLDER CAT, YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER THAN TO BE TYPIN UP STUFF LIKE THAT ON HERE. SO MAKE SURE YOU READ THIS CAREFULLY, I EVEN TYPED IT IN CAPS SO YOU WOULDNT MISS ANYTHING.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE MANUEL, I GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE. I SAW ALOTTA FAMILIAS WITH THEIR KIDS OUT THERE, TRIPPIN OUT ON THE RIDES ON DISPLAY AND ESPECIALLY AT THE HOP.  

THANKS TO THE HOMIE CARL AND THE HOMIE FROM IMAGINATIONS THAT WAS THERE PARKING THE CARS (SORRY BRO, I DIDNT GET A NAME). ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MY CLUB, WE HAD A GOOD TIME.  :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 01:06 PM~9058025
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE MANUEL, I GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE. I SAW ALOTTA FAMILIAS WITH THEIR KIDS OUT THERE, TRIPPIN OUT ON THE RIDES ON DISPLAY AND ESPECIALLY AT THE HOP.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE CARL AND THE HOMIE FROM IMAGINATIONS THAT WAS THERE PARKING THE CARS (SORRY BRO, I DIDNT GET A NAME). ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MY CLUB, WE HAD A GOOD TIME.   :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WELCOME ANYTIME HOMIE! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Oct 22 2007, 10:48 AM~9057097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2007, 01:28 PM~9058188
> *YOUR WELCOME ANYTIME HOMIE! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT.
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO... WHATS UP WITH THEM PICS?? YOU GONNA POST THEM BEFORE CHRISTMAS? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 01:33 PM~9058222
> *your still missing my point but here the homie norcal75 pointed it out.
> *


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 02:06 PM~9058025
> *ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE MANUEL, I GIVE YOU GUYS PROPS FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE. I SAW ALOTTA FAMILIAS WITH THEIR KIDS OUT THERE, TRIPPIN OUT ON THE RIDES ON DISPLAY AND ESPECIALLY AT THE HOP.
> 
> THANKS TO THE HOMIE CARL AND THE HOMIE FROM IMAGINATIONS THAT WAS THERE PARKING THE CARS (SORRY BRO, I DIDNT GET A NAME). ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND MY CLUB, WE HAD A GOOD TIME.   :biggrin:
> *


  MY NAME IS JOEY AND THANKYOU FOR EVERYTHING AND ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYONE ..... IM GLAD EVERY ONE WAS PARKED WITH THERE CLUB AND IN A DECENT AREA OF THE SHOW,....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

once more for supreme and 75 none of this would be happening on here if you would of read the flyer NO COLORS get it now.all should be said and done. i'll put it the way you want me to put it now. my good friend is a crip and he wouldn't of tooken that lightly there would of been a fight or shooting because somebody didn't read the flyer. nor cal 75 your being ignorant defending the situation talk to the person that it affected kingball his on here. it didn't affect me till it was brought to my attention. now sell some auto zone parts . the show was 4 kids not 4 who;s pretty in red or blue . i hope this is ended now move on or talk to kingball why it affected him.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 02:30 PM~9058582
> *once more for supreme and 75 none of this would be happening on here if you would of read the flyer NO COLORS get it now.all should be said and done. i'll put it the way you want me to put it now. my good friend is a crip and he wouldn't of tooken that lightly  there would of been a fight or shooting because somebody didn't read the flyer. nor cal 75 your being ignorant defending the situation talk to the person that it affected kingball his on here. it didn't affect me till it was brought to my attention. now sell some auto zone parts .  the show was 4 kids not 4 who;s pretty in red or blue . i hope this is ended now move on or talk to kingball why it affected him.
> *



sorry but it didnt affect me at all cause i didnt even go to the show and none of the people in the pic i know. but your failing to understand the fact that your not doing any better calling people "scraps" now how would your good friend take it if you called him a scrap?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 01:36 PM~9058626
> *sorry but it didnt affect me at all cause i didnt even go to the show and none of the people in the pic i know. but your failing to understand the fact that your not doing any better calling people "scraps" now how would your good friend take it if you called him a scrap?
> *


he don't take it to the heart because like i said again i have friends on both sides . we have love 4 each other. i don't want to get in a gang thing talk to the person that it affected.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

all you have to do is read the comments people are putting on here about the guy in red. its his right to wear what he wants but not at a school.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

man i need some koolaid now.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 02:50 PM~9058735
> *all you have to do is read the comments people are putting on here about the guy in red. its his right to wear what he wants but not at a school.
> *



bro we got past that already we understand it was wrong, if any of the staff knew he was dressed like that it would have been handled. why do you keep avoiding the fact that your throwing "gang derogatory" names out there. i cant explain it any easier than that.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 02:52 PM~9058760
> *bro we got past that already we understand it was wrong, if any of the staff knew he was dressed like that it would have been handled. why do you keep avoiding the fact that your throwing "gang derogatory" names out there. i cant explain it any easier than that.
> *


exactly. but you know what supreme? lets drop it with this cat homie. he doesnt travel outside his area code to realize that theres other area besides sacramento. 

talk about ignorant ass people.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 22 2007, 02:09 PM~9058461
> * MY NAME IS JOEY AND THANKYOU FOR EVERYTHING AND ALL THE SUPPORT FROM EVERYONE ..... IM GLAD EVERY ONE WAS PARKED WITH THERE CLUB AND IN A DECENT AREA OF THE SHOW,....
> *


thanks for everything out there joey, let us know when the next get-together out there is.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 03:10 PM~9059374
> *exactly. but you know what supreme? lets drop it with this cat homie. he doesnt travel outside his area code to realize that theres other area besides sacramento.
> 
> talk about ignorant ass people.
> *



sounds like cookie monster ate your cookie. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 04:36 PM~9059555
> *sounds like cookie monster ate your cookie.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 03:11 PM~9059382
> *thanks for everything out there joey, let us know when the next get-together out there is.
> *


LET'EM KNOW IMAGINATION WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## supreme722 (May 25, 2007)

Hey you guys i take full responsibility for this. I am sorry that we let him do this. :banghead:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 05:04 PM~9059790
> *LET'EM KNOW IMAGINATION WHO YOU ARE.
> *


:uh: 

i know who he is.

grow up manuel, youre alittle too old to be going back and forth on the internet.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 04:10 PM~9059374
> *exactly. but you know what supreme? lets drop it with this cat homie. he doesnt travel outside his area code to realize that theres other area besides sacramento.
> 
> talk about ignorant ass people.
> *


  HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT TO THE HALLOWEEN PARTY SATURDAY


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 22 2007, 06:24 PM~9060015
> *Hey you guys i take full responsibility for this. I am sorry that we let him do this.  :banghead:
> *


  it all good homie family has to stick together manuel is my dad.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 22 2007, 05:24 PM~9060015
> *Hey you guys i take full responsibility for this. I am sorry that we let him do this.  :banghead:
> *


I'M JUST GLAD EVERYTHING WENT O.K. WE'RE JUST TRYING TO WATCH OUT FOR THE KIDS. THANKS FOR TAKING RESPONSIBILITY NO HARM DONE!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 22 2007, 05:34 PM~9060119
> * it all good homie family has to stick together manuel is my dad.....
> *


THAT'S MY DADDY! THAT'S MY DADDY!....... CHI CHI'S (*)(*) CHI CHI'S.......


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 22 2007, 04:10 PM~9059374
> *exactly. but you know what supreme? lets drop it with this cat homie. he doesnt travel outside his area code to realize that theres other area besides sacramento.
> 
> talk about ignorant ass people.*


THAT'S REAL TALK RIGHT THERE HOMIE... I GUESS HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT HE SAID.... CAUSE IF HE REALLY DID LEAVE SACRAMENTO, HE WOULD SEE AND UNDERSTAND THE LOVE & RESPECT WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER NORTH & SOUTH, AND NOT DISRESPECT ANOTHER *BROTHER!! 
*


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 22 2007, 07:23 PM~9060538
> *THAT'S REAL TALK RIGHT THERE HOMIE... I GUESS HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT HE SAID.... CAUSE IF HE REALLY DID LEAVE SACRAMENTO, HE WOULD SEE AND UNDERSTAND THE LOVE & RESPECT WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER NORTH & SOUTH, AND NOT DISRESPECT ANOTHER BROTHER!!
> 
> *


 look here homie whats done is done the topic is over... dont need to put your imput....


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2007, 06:50 PM~9060274
> *THAT'S MY DADDY! THAT'S MY DADDY!....... CHI CHI'S (*)(*) CHI CHI'S.......
> *


  YOU PUNK ASS BIACH


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Oct 22 2007, 06:34 PM~9060614
> *look here homie whats done is done the topic is over... dont need to put your imput....
> *


THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme722_@Oct 22 2007, 04:24 PM~9060015
> *Hey you guys i take full responsibility for this. I am sorry that we let him do this.  :banghead:
> *


your a true man bro. one love


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SUPREME69, NorCal75, RICHIE'S 59

sup whores :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 09:05 PM~9061970
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SUPREME69, NorCal75, RICHIE'S 59
> 
> ...


hey princess


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2007, 09:15 PM~9062047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: NorCal75, exotic rider, eddieh '64, di colombian, 41chev, SUPREME69

anyone of you guys have a beer?? im thirsty.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2007, 09:24 PM~9062131
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2007, 09:24 PM~9062131
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *



IM TRYING TO BRO, I WASNT TRYING TO BE A DICK. I WAS JUST SAYING MANUEL'S "SCRAP" COMMENT WAS UNCALLED FOR. HE FAILED TO REALIZE THE IGNORANCE IN THAT COMMENT.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 22 2007, 10:24 PM~9062131
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG?
> *


Whats up CARL!!!EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 22 2007, 10:26 PM~9062143
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 22 2007, 07:23 PM~9060538
> *THAT'S REAL TALK RIGHT THERE HOMIE... I GUESS HE DOESN'T EVEN KNOW WHAT HE SAID.... CAUSE IF HE REALLY DID LEAVE SACRAMENTO, HE WOULD SEE AND UNDERSTAND THE LOVE & RESPECT WE HAVE FOR EACH OTHER NORTH & SOUTH, AND NOT DISRESPECT ANOTHER BROTHER!!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2007, 12:25 PM~9066677
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i talk to kita today and he told me the mistake i made . so all the southerners it might of offened i apolloigized to everyone.i'm not into the lifestyle of colors so i misword what i was trying to say. pstas you know me i have no disrepect to anybody so i hope this makes it better . i have a understanding now how to respond to people thanks kita. and about going out of town i been there done that back in the 70's and 80's with my club . so before you speak nor cal know me before you judge someone. you weren't even born or you were to young to know what i was doing back in the day. i hope this ends this miswording that was said.


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 22 2007, 02:30 PM~9058582
> *once more for supreme and 75 none of this would be happening on here if you would of read the flyer NO COLORS get it now.all should be said and done. i'll put it the way you want me to put it now. my good friend is a crip and he wouldn't of tooken that lightly  there would of been a fight or shooting because somebody didn't read the flyer. nor cal 75 your being ignorant defending the situation talk to the person that it affected kingball his on here. it didn't affect me till it was brought to my attention. now sell some auto zone parts .  the show was 4 kids not 4 who;s pretty in red or blue . i hope this is ended now move on or talk to kingball why it affected him.
> *


Ive seen good people get hurt over nothing so i put my neck out for the kids it was for the kids right? I wasnt offended and Im sorry if I put it out there
like that but trust me when i say I've seen alot . ONE LOVE supreme No disrespect. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 23 2007, 02:18 PM~9067226
> *i talk to kita today and he told me the mistake i made . so all the southerners it might of offened i apolloigized to everyone.i'm not into the lifestyle of colors so i misword what i was trying to say. pstas you know me i have no disrepect to anybody so i hope this makes it better . i have a understanding now how to respond to people thanks kita. and about going out of town i been there done that back in the 70's and 80's with my club . so before you speak nor cal know me before you judge someone. you weren't even born or you were to young to know what i was doing baqck in the day. i hope this ends this miswording that was said.
> *


its good that you recognized your mistake. thats all we were trying to point out to you manuel. i have met you before and that why it struck me as odd as to why you were acting like that and insulting your fellow riders after the fact that we called you out on it.. 

and for those of you who know me, i aint about trouble, and i dont like being put in situations like that.im a rider homie,i have good friends everywhere, from the bay to LA.. thanks to kita for bringing you up todate on things like that, it will save you from further misunderstandings


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Oct 23 2007, 01:46 PM~9067395
> *its good that you recognized your mistake. thats all we were trying to point out to you manuel. i have met you before and that why it struck me as odd as to why you were acting like that and insulting your fellow riders after the fact that we called you out on it..
> 
> and for those of you who know me, i aint about trouble, and i dont like being put in situations like that.im a rider homie,i have good friends everywhere, from the bay to LA.. thanks to kita for bringing you up todate on things like that, it will save you from further misunderstandings
> *



:thumbsup: lesson learned from a o.g. kita. are we kool now? i'm no punk i just wanna make things right .


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 23 2007, 02:55 PM~9067472
> *:thumbsup: lesson learned from a o.g. kita.  are we kool now? i'm no punk i just wanna make things right .
> *


we cool manuel. thanks for making thing right.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Oct 23 2007, 02:18 PM~9067226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im cool i was never trippin'


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 23 2007, 07:31 PM~9069815
> *glad you realized your mistake
> im cool i was never trippin'
> *



i'm learning the game . :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 22 2007, 09:34 PM~9061674
> *THE TRUTH IS THE TRUTH LIKE IT OR NOT!!!!!
> *


YEA OK ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

whats up son be kool you know how we do. see you in awhile. late


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 24 2007, 03:03 PM~9074582
> *whats up son be kool you know how we do. see you in awhile. late
> *


  THATS RIGHT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AHHHHHH PEACE ----SHOULD I GET IN THIS HMMMMMMMMMMMMM :biggrin: :cheesy: 










SHOULD I SAY FUCK _ _ _ _ _ _NOOOOOOOOOOOO ,THATS BAD 


SHOULD I SAY____________NOOOOOOOOO IT IS FOR THE CHILDREN



MAYBE I SHOULD JUST SAY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

DAMN TITO :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2007, 01:59 PM~9075035
> *AHHHHHH PEACE ----SHOULD I GET IN THIS HMMMMMMMMMMMMM  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> SHOULD I SAY FUCK _ _ _ _ _ _NOOOOOOOOOOOO ,THATS BAD
> SHOULD I SAY____________NOOOOOOOOO IT IS FOR THE CHILDREN
> ...



wats up tito just say hello everything been squashed bro. when i say you know how we do its about lowriding i always tell'em that. the shit talk been done and over if feel you need to talk to me pm me. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 24 2007, 05:21 PM~9076112
> *wats up tito just say hello everything been squashed bro. when i say you know how we do its about lowriding i always tell'em that. the shit talk been done and over if feel you need to talk to me pm me.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I KNOW I AM JUST PLAYING AROUND


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2007, 04:32 PM~9076194
> *I KNOW I AM JUST PLAYING AROUND
> *


 i thought i was going to have to take your cup cakes away bro, :biggrin: i love seeing you and your son at our car shows. real dad homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

NOT MY CUPCAKES MAN I LOVE THOSE ---BUT THANKS I ENJOY HEADING TO THE SHOWS WITH HIM


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CHECK THIS OUT!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 24 2007, 10:27 PM~9078706
> *CHECK THIS OUT!
> 
> *



thats tight exotic.i'll let wino know about this.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 24 2007, 11:38 PM~9078737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 25 2007, 04:33 AM~9079437
> *:cheesy:
> *


  :cheesy:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 24 2007, 11:38 PM~9078737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

couldn't have done it without the lowriding community. one love gents and females.


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 24 2007, 11:38 PM~9078737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice events make good money! I'm glad this was all for the kids. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtrae_@Oct 25 2007, 10:11 PM~9086548
> *Nice events make good money!  I'm glad this was all for the kids. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Once again thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------

